# Kubota's New Offering



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/kubota-introduces-new-m6s-111-hay-and-cattle-tractors-naa-ben-potter/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I like 'em....course the 87k price was a bit more than I had laying around so I had to opt out....


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I read EGR and lost all interest in checking it out further.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I like Kubota but the price difference between them and a kioto are tow much you can save a third in a comparable Tractor.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I like them Kioti tractors...had one years ago, dependable for me and my crew. We used it as a clean up tractor after underground construction and ran it for years, difficult to mount and dismount because of all the sticks, but I think that has been refined now. This was 20 yrs ago...


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> I like them Kioti tractors...had one years ago, dependable for me and my crew. We used it as a clean up tractor after underground construction and ran it for years, difficult to mount and dismount because of all the sticks, but I think that has been refined now. This was 20 yrs ago...


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Yep flat floor cab 60 hp good warnty 28000.delivered


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

I really like my Kubota tractor, and I understand that the OEM's are constantly pressured by the EPA to be improving there emissions, but it's causing the prices to ski rocket. I'm just glad that I bought my M9960 when I did, because it's now been replaced by the M5-111 which has a price increase of more than $10k over the M9960. The only differences that I can see between the two is that the M5 has the latest Tier 4 EPA compliance (now takes DEF), and the cab is a little bit wider. The wider cab would be a nice feature, but not for $10k!


----------

